# Yellow Discharge/Mucus - IBS-D



## ys7 (May 7, 2015)

Hello fellow IBSers,

I suffer from IBS-D and SIBO and lately I have been getting a lot of yellow discharge from my rectum, both in slimy ("normal" stool) and watery form (when with diarrhea, and it's usually quite... let's say... explosive







). And sometimes it's all i pass.

I believe it's mucus and it hurts a lot - also makes me feel kinda nauseated and tired. Usually lose energy and weight too. No blood tho which is good.

Medications like Xifaxan help a lot but it quickly returns after the cycle finishes. Also my eating habits are extremely healthy (low fodmap, zero lactose), but since I do tons of physical exercise these bouts take a heavy toll on my day to day activities.

Has anyone mastered the mucus monster? any tips would be greatly appreciated.

All the best,

YS


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Some keywords you can research: SCD, glutamine, boulardii


----------



## theibslady (Mar 20, 2015)

Mucus is not technically a bad thing, it means your immune system is at work and there are white blood cells doing their job. You need to think about why this is happening and what is going on in your body. Is there a lot of inflammation that you need to heal. Have you had tests - colonoscopy, endoscopy etc?

You could be having bacterial 'die off' and detoxifying. The tiredness can come from this so you need to take it easy while your body heals.


----------

